# Corner commutators and graph theory(?)



## blah (Jun 4, 2010)

*9-movers*
Red: Beta cases
Blue: Tau cases
Green: Phi cases
Yellow: A-perms

*10-movers*
Black: Chi cases
Black (dotted): Theta cases

*11-movers*: Purple

*12-movers*: Grey

--------------------------------------------------

Note: All graphs go clockwise.

*9-movers*
Phi cases:





Beta cases:





Tau cases:





*10-movers*




Thin edges: Chi cases
Thick edges: Theta cases

Stay tuned. More to come.


----------



## joey (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't think I saw the first one before, which makes it a lot clearer.


----------



## ukrcuber (Jun 4, 2010)

so where are the commutators themselves? xD


----------



## MiloD (Jun 5, 2010)

i like it


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 6, 2010)

I do like the graphs, all nodes and colouring 

I would surely like to print them in big and hang them on the wall in my
workplace to impress people (they do know that I am a cube "nerd")

But I can only guess as to the meaning of them; not being smart enough 

Do we get an explanation also? And the lettering of the corners relative
the buffer? So I don't have to make up so much of long lost group theory.


----------



## Escher (Sep 11, 2010)

I'd just like to bump this thread to ask whether there will be a layman's explanation of this anytime soon? Or any additions?

Or perhaps the only people that would actually find this interesting are the ones that already understand it


----------

